# Looking for (cheap) basic camcorder. Help please.



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I want to make a visual catalogue of my watches & other easily portable items (TV's, DVD players etc.). What I have in mind is a basic second hand camcorder with optical zoom.

I would appreciate help in deciding on a brand/model that would meet my needs, be simple to operate and inexpensive.

TIA

Julian


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I use my mobile phone, a Samsung S5, for my videos. Buy a tripod and you are ready to go.

Plus it is then really easy to upload to an online video storage site like YouTube. You don't need to make the videos public, but I guess you are doing the videos for insurance purposes? If the computer was nicked or the house burnt down online storage means you still have access to your files.

Ps do lots of smaller files, one for each object. That way if you sell anything you can delete the file for just that object


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a JVC Evario hard disc camcorder surplus to requirements if that's any good? Willing to swap for a watch if you've got anything large and quartz (well, this is a watch forum after all :tongue: )

PM me if you're interested mate.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm away at the moment, but the camcorder I've got looks like this one:










A great piece of kit, but it's been stored in my desk drawer for a few years since I bought a GoPro :thumbsup:

I can PM you a few pics of it when I get home on 2nd Feb if you're interested.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you for suggestions and advice - we were burgled a few years ago and, despite installing an alarm, I'm still a little paranoid. Though the bulk of my collection is made up of Molnija pocket watches I have several 'gems' from Swiss manufacturers with a small collection of Turkish State Railways open face pocket watches and Cortebert wrist watches.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Install two digital safes. One for documents that, should you get burgled and forced to open the safe, you show them that one. The other is hidden and full of things more precious to you.

Sneaky eh?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

cameras should be bought new with a warranty. used electronic equipment (including watches) is prone to failure.


----------

